
What Can Be Done? Digital Media Policy Options for Europe (and Beyond) - DyslexicAtheist
https://reutersinstitute.politics.ox.ac.uk/risj-review/what-can-be-done-digital-media-policy-options-europe-and-beyond
======
DyslexicAtheist
a TLDR is on their twitter:
[https://twitter.com/risj_oxford/status/1198939037031120896](https://twitter.com/risj_oxford/status/1198939037031120896)

